

Ask HN: What is your I/O ratio? - csbartus

I'm spending more time learning and keeping myself updated than writing code. And you?
======
jncraton
I'm a student, so currently I'm probably at about 95% learning and 5%
productive coding.

------
nreece
20% time learning, 80% time coding. Mainly PHP and ASP.NET.

------
csbartus
freelancer, ruby and rails, 60% learning, 40% coding

